# Labour laws and stat days.



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey,

I am wondering if you guys have any input on this. 

I work a Tuesday to Saturday rotation every week. My employer has also always given me a stat day as time in lieu that I can use at a later date to take the day off even though most stat days are on a Monday and I am not in anyway. Now I have never seen anything in the Alberta employment standards saying that they need to do this.

My girlfriend also works a Tuesday to Saturday rotation and they used to pay her the stat day even though she did not work it, but now they have stopped. I am wondering if there is anything saying that the company must pay the employee for an stat day on an irregular schedule like the ones that we work.

I don't think that either of out employers need to give us the stat day but I am not totally sure either. 

Any input?

Also this is in Alberta and we do work for different companies.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Conditions vary by province and by the status of the employee, here is a brief rundown for all provinces: 

http://www.workrights.ca/content.php?doc=6

Here's the Alberta info: 

http://www.workrights.ca/content.php?doc=7


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Edit: In Alberta.

My girlfriend used to get screwed by the following line from the above link.

"_For employees working irregular schedules, the employer must review the employees schedule for the past nine weeks prior to the holiday. If the employee worked on the day of the week the holiday falls in 5 of the past 9 weeks, the employee is eligible for holiday pay .... If the statutory holiday falls on a day when the employee isn't scheduled to work, the employee is not entitled to any holiday pay or additional time off."_

She worked a rotating shift (still being a regular full time employee working 5 days a week for 40 hours) that was often from Tuesday to Saturday, and did not usually satisfy working for "5 of the past 9 Mondays" and thus wasn't paid for the holiday nor given a day off in lieu.

I think it is utter bullshit. How can a company that chooses to provide services 7 days a week be allowed to give their regular full-time employees that work 40 hours/week from Tuesday to Saturday less holiday time / compensation than their regular full-time employees that work 40 hours/week from Monday to Friday?


----------



## PrairieGal (Apr 2, 2011)

As stated above, it has to be your regular day of work to qualify.

Not all holidays are on Mondays. As a Monday - Friday employee I have sometimes "gotten screwed" as you put it, on holidays such as Canada Day, Remembrance Day, or Christmas Day that have fallen on a weekend. It's not the company's fault, those are the labour laws.


----------

